# Newbie LGD Question



## CentexSweetheart (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay so, I've read on here somewhere already that almost any dog can be taught to guard the herd, and I understand that the dogs generally used have been bred for years and years to get the qualities most desired in LGD's and that's why they are used.

Growing up in the country, my dad had a few Australian Cattle dogs, (I'm going to call them heelers for the duration of the post, because that's what I call them in real life) I must say I'm in love with this breed. (Also I know that they aren't a guardian breed they're herders, I promise I have a point). They are some of the most fiercely loyal and protective dogs I have ever known (and I've worked with dogs for a good chunk of my adult life).

One dog that my father got (as a present for one of my younger sisters) was a blue heeler/great pyrenese mix and that dog was by far one of the best animals I've ever had the pleasure of knowing. Around the time we brought him home, one of our barn cats had a litter of kittens in our garage, so he grew up with those kittens, and I guess thought he was one of them. I'll never forget the day I looked out the window and saw Banjo (the dog) dragging a limp bodied cat around by the head. I immediately told my mother so she could deal with it before any of my younger sisters could see it. We went downstairs and told him to drop it, and found that the cat was still alive and perfectly content with being transported in such a manner.

A few weeks later, we woke to find what we thought were our chickens wandering around our yard having somehow escaped their coop. When we got outside we realized they weren't ours. We gathered them up and put them in our coop anyways, just to keep them in one place until we could figure out who owned them. A short while later we got a call from our neighbors down the road (who's property backed onto the back of ours) asking if we'd seen about half a flock of chickens. We delivered them back to their home assuming they (being free range) had wandered a bit further than usual and not known how to get back. Later that day, Banjo comes trotting through the back field carrying a chicken in much the same manner as the cat (though the chicken wasn't nearly as happy about it) He brought it back to our yard and let it go. I can only assume he thought it was ours and returned it to it's "rightful" home.

We lost him, when a pack of neighborhood dogs attempted to come onto our property late one night, and he defended his territory. There were at least four other dogs in the fight and he chased every one of them off. He came back up to the house as if nothing was wrong, but the next morning he was gone, we can only assume of internal injuries.

Sorry for the very long pretext, my question is this:
Was the "collecting" behavior exhibited a result of the Pyrenese guardian blood in him? Or was he just a quirky dog?

Also, do you think a heeler would make a good guardian? (Obviously with a bit of training)

Oh, just one more quick question:
Does the guardian think of the herd as it's "pack" and it feels the need to protect it's completely useless (to a dog) pack mates? Or is it a desire to please the alpha (you)? Or the instinct to defend it's territory (inhabitants included)? Basically, what drives it to protect?

Sorry to rabble on, but I felt that the story was pertinent to my reason for asking. Also it's a funny story that I enjoy telling...


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2013)

I have never owned a Heeler but those that I have met that have, LOVE THEM! 
The breeder we got our Anatolian from had a Heeler but it was killed by coyotes. They loved theirs but it could not do the job their Toli's could. I have only heard good things about them. I have heard different stories of how well they do with poultry etc. That maybe an individual thing. 
Although there are many dogs and breeds of dogs that may be loyal guardians it is the Livestock Guardian Breeds that truly do the job best. LGD breeds are generally massive animals. Most breeds although they may have heart, lack the sheer power and size to do the job. 
With lgd breeds there is a balance. They must have power, size, speed, discernment and extreme intelligence -with somewhat an annoying trait to those that are not accustom to them ....*independence*. The way they work is extraordinary, and a real site to see! Ask any LGD person and they will all say the same thing... it is amazing!
You will hear a great deal about "bonding" with the herd/flock... although this is true, not _all _lgd's are "highly bonded". Some are territorial, some are bonders, some are simply.. this is my job.
_*LGD's are submissive to their charges.*_ This is important in LGD's. 

I cannot speak to some of the things in your post such as the gathering other peoples chickens etc. LGD's are keenly aware of what is theirs and what is not. Gathering animals that is not theirs is definitely not a LGD trait.

More later... I have puppies crawling around .... little boogers!


----------

